

A beautiful new story-telling platform - we hope to catalog the human experience - dlauer
http://www.cowbird.com

======
dlauer
I'm shocked nobody's interested in this. The design is cutting edge, and the
platform could provide some true depth and substance in our increasingly
facebook-ed world...

